# Getting so much better!!



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

I am getting BETTER! Since joining this forum 2 months ago, I starting seeing a psychiatrist for talk therapy about my past. I also confided in my girlfriend about my condition, and she has been so supportive. I also started more hobbies, eat better, and exercise.

At the end of April, I actually went to an emergency room thinking I was going crazy. Now, 1 1/2 months later, my DP is 90% gone, and my DR is also at that stage.

It's amazing - when DP leaves, it's like it was never there. I am back to my normal life again.

What worked for me:

1. Getting on the right dosage of my SSRI (20 mg Paxil does it - the sexual side effects are my only beef!)
2. Talk Therapy - I aam finally talking about my childhood, and it feels so good to get it out.
3. Engage in hobbies. Never sit around and do nothing. If I have nothing to do (which is rare), I read a new book.
4. THIS FORUM! BIG TIME!
5. Exercise.
6. "Come out" - Tell people who you trust about it (but nobody at work, obviously). You will find that your feelings are shared by many others.
7. God - I joined a church after not going for years. I found Jesus again.

What didn't work, I've learned:

1. Focusing on myself and why I feel this way.
2. Throwing myself in situations that cause me anxiety to try and make myself stronger. My strength was gained by ABC - Acceptance, Busy, Constant. Meaning, I accept the condition and it comes and goes. Also, I make myself constructively busy, and I maintain constants in my life.
3. Alcohol - I still love red wine, but alcohol makes it worse.
4. Jump out of bed in the morning. My DP/DR was always the worst right when I woke up, and I would have instant panic in the shower. Now, I wake up a half hour earlier in the morning so I can ground myself in my bed by watching some TV (Mama's Family reruns at 6:00 are great!). The comedy lifts my spirits and when I get out of bed, my brain feels grounded.

I hope you are all improving as well. God bless...


----------



## Sojourner (May 21, 2005)

Wonderful news!


----------



## rainboteers (Apr 5, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

congrats


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2005)

mcsiegs said:


> 3. Engage in hobbies. Never sit around and do nothing. If I have nothing to do (which is rare), I read a new book.


I agree! When you sit around and do nothing, your mind will start playing tricks on you! Allways keep yourself busy.

It's good to hear that you are better these days! Keep it up!


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

so you're back thinking normal thoughts and feeling normal feelings again?


----------

